# come on guys help us out on leo genetics



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

a friend got me 2 leos from robaston and they were sold to her as tremper bell albinos. now iv read on a website that tremper albinos and bell albinos the genetics are not compatible and that albinos will not be produced. it did say however that offspring could have jungle pattern or summet else, cant remember what, so im very confused lol if this is the case then my female cant be a product of a tremper and a bell breeding together as she has albino traits like the albino eyes and absolutely no black on her. also on that website it says albinos have absolutely no black pigment, my male has black in his pattern and black eyes, our friends got him cos he looked abit like a jungle n im wonderin if in fact he is?
here are some pics of them if anyone can confirm what they are. not the best tho im sorry

here is the male









here is the female, got a pic of her eyes but at home so will post later









all comments appreciated

thanks
Cat and cel x


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

the male is a normal, the female is an albino. I'd say tremper but i'm no expert and I know it's hard to tell.

unless the male is carrying any hidden genes (hets) then breeding them together will produce normals 100% het for albino.

Mason


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ta for that mason

you sure he is just a normal? how can you tell? he could lose his spots n become a hypo perhaps? certainly not a jungle?

not good on genetics lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm no great expert on leos, sure someone else will come along and correct me...i'm a python man..

but it does look like a normal. I don't think it's a jungle as the tail pattern and colour looks too even, jungles normally have messed up tail banding. Looks like all the normal hatchlings we produced colouration wise. don't think it's a hypo, they normall have muhc more yellow, even at a young age.

Mason


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

well its defo not an albino looks normal but im no expert either and the second one is defo albino 



luke


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

the 2nd is defo an albino as everyone has said. But the 1st I'd wait a few weeks yet... you never really can tell at that size unless you know what the parents of the parents etc were, and are really up on your genetics. Plus they're colours can changed so much i'd definately wait a few weeks.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

yup your first one is a normal and I'd say tremper for the second as well, unless he suddenly changes A LOT


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

I doubt very much that the first one is an albino. Albino's lack the black pigmentation and your boy does have black on him (unless I'm mistaken and its a dark brown). If he's been sold to you as a Tremper, I'd be asking for my money back. There is the chance that he is a het albino, but you'll have to prove him out by breeding him once he's old enough.

2nd one, defo albino. 

HTH

Vic x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Now, all things considered, the FIRST one could well be a HET for Tremper and Bell... the produce of breeding a Tremper Albino to a Bell Albino.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

1st is normal now if the parents were a bell albino and a tremper albino you would get normal babies het for tremper and bell, as you have found out they are not compatable and do cancel each other out which would result in normal looking off spring 
The 2nd one is 100% albino depending if she colours up i wouldnt like to say what strain.
Jungle is when the banding on the tail is not consistant it could be a line down the tail or even odd patterning


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*ok....*



vic13 said:


> I doubt very much that the first one is an albino. Albino's lack the black pigmentation and your boy does have black on him (unless I'm mistaken and its a dark brown). If he's been sold to you as a Tremper, I'd be asking for my money back. There is the chance that he is a het albino, but you'll have to prove him out by breeding him once he's old enough.
> 
> 2nd one, defo albino.


lol i cant ask for my money back, i dunno who it came from, a friend very kindly picked it up from robaston and both were sold as tremper bell albinos. they were only £20 each too, and tbh we love both of them, just a little disappointed he is probably normal for the pure reason we aint got any normal females n dont wanna water um down with a normal male if that makes sense? its ok though we'll just have to get a fancy male, its another excuse to get another lizard anyways :mf_dribble: so anyone sellin any albino males? or jungles or anythin? lemme know


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> ta for that mason
> 
> you sure he is just a normal? how can you tell? he could lose his spots n become a hypo perhaps? certainly not a jungle?
> 
> not good on genetics lol


 
I havent read the whole thread but i would say that yes u have a normal / high yellow and a tremper albino. If the first was made from a visual bell x visual tremper pairing then it will be het for both, but visually its just a normal and not a jungle either  very pretty tho all the same.


----------

